# What do you Drive?



## MajorClementine (Feb 5, 2013)

I am really into all the different horse drawn vehicles that are out there. I had no idea! I've found everything from an basic EE cart to a mini stagecoach. Show off what you drive with your minis (if you drive larger horses show those vehicles too).

This is what we will (hopefully) be driving by the end of summer. It's just a basic EE cart but I opted for the wood dash rather than the extruded metal. I really liked the look


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 5, 2013)

I drive a wooden Amish built EE for training and cart rides, a Silver Penny Farm (Amish built) wooden wheeled road cart for ADS and Pinto shows and for the 4-Hers learning to drive, and a Graber show cart for AMHA & AMHR shows.

Having trouble finding things on Photobucket since they upgraded, but here is road cart with a 4-Her learning to drive:






Graber show cart and EE will be attahed:


----------



## Jules (Feb 6, 2013)

Like TargetsMom, I also drive a wooden cart from Pam at Silver Penny Farm. I have wooden and pneumatic wheels for it.

I started with a black homemade knockabout cart that I have since sold.

I am now saving (unexpectedly!) for a pairs vehicle of my own, but have been kindly lent one for now from a lovely woman I know. No pics of it to share yet as I have to go pick it up.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2013)

A Mustang, a Morgan, and a few minis


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 6, 2013)

Jill said:


> A Mustang, a Morgan, and a few minis


Lol! Guess that's the correct answer to my grammatically incorrect question





I would love to get a wooden cart. They are so pretty, I love the wooden wheels. I'm lusting after a mini doctors buggy right now but that will have to wait 3 or 4 years I think. Thanks for sharing guys, I hope others decide to.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2013)

With the prior reply I, was only hoping that I migh crack a few smiles



I don't have the right tools to become a grammar nazi in case that's what anyone thought i was trying to do!!!

We have several carts for fun and show. For our EE carts, we have a metal "it's just for fun" one, a Frontier cart, and a wooden cart with patent wrapped shafts that I think would do well at local and area registry shows.

We also have a Houghton show cart, w/ 2 different sizes of wheels (16" and 20", I think) that is deep plum with a lavendar stripe. I think it's so pretty, but I'm also the one that ordered it -- so of course, it fits my particular taste! Others may wonder why anyone would want a cart of that color!

We have 2 biothane harnesses, one with nickle (silver) hardware and one with brass hardware, one beta-biothane harness that is that non-shiny looking sythetic, and one expensive Lutke show harness that is not one we use just for fun, but has won big at Nationals


----------



## Sandee (Feb 6, 2013)

I have 4 horses and 5 vehicles.

(click on pictures to enlarge)

This if the Jerald show cart with grandson driving at his first show. 


My granddaughter driving our elder gleding in a our Viceroy. 


My daughter driving her favorite horse in our Graber cart. 


Me in the larger show cart, very old Jerald, with Shetland. 


Also have what the maker reffered to as Easy entry cart but it's more a Road cart (not easy to enter!) .


----------



## Kendra (Feb 6, 2013)

I use the Jerald for everything - show ring, CDE and bouncing across the hayfield everyday at home.











We do have quite a variety of vehicles around here though ... speaking of miniature chuckwagons ....


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 7, 2013)

We have a TON of vehicles here on the farm!

I have a black with blue pinstripe, chromed out Jerald open wheel cart for show ring driving. For parades I use my wooden road cart.

Jane has an oak open wheeled Jerald, black Houghton with open wooden wheels, black chromed out Houghton with closed wheels, oak road cart and a beater Frontier EE.

We also have a fine harness vehicle which needs restored...someday. Maybe.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 7, 2013)

Jill said:


> With the prior reply I, was only hoping that I migh crack a few smiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no, didn't think you were trying to correct me at all. I had a laugh at it! Forums are hard because you can't "see" a person's reaction to your statement.

How do you like the synthetic harnesses? I need one more harness and was thinking of trying the beta. What brand is yours?

I looked up your cart in a previous post and the plum stripe is very striking. I think it looks great. And not as common as some of the other colors.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 7, 2013)

Kendra said:


> We do have quite a variety of vehicles around here though ... speaking of miniature chuckwagons ....



Oh my gosh!!! I love this. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 7, 2013)

Kendra, LOVE the stagecoach!!


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree. The stage coach is awesome.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 7, 2013)

Haha! I meant to put a chuckwagon picture, oops!






The stagecoach is very cool though - has a plate on it that says it was built in 1920 to one half scale of the original blueprints for the Wells Fargo stagecoach that did the Cheyenne-Deadwood run.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful photos and incredible vehicles.

Mine are ordinary. I have an old Jerald sulky that started life on a racetrack in Florida. I love it for jaunting around for excercise and enjoying the countryside. It came with the quick hitch harness, so I'm hitched and on the road in less than five minutes. And I have a Jerald runabout.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 9, 2013)

I just have a metal ez entry cart. I don't know the brand it was used when I got it.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 9, 2013)

This is my main vehicle.






But I also drive this,






and this






and this






and these






I am looking for a hyper bike and an entry level pony cart for hubby.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy appy, love the buggy and the sleigh, sigh. How lucky you are!


----------



## Jules (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, what a cool collection of vehicles HappyAppy!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks





I'm looking for pony shafts for the trap so that Hubby's pony can haul that too. I have a team pole for it only now.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy appy, your main vehicle is so pretty. Fantastic collection of vehicles. How fun to have several different ones. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 10, 2013)

The main one is a Foxlane Cart. It's very adjustable from B mini to 12 pony.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm guessing, since it's your main cart, that it is pretty comfortable? I'm going to look them up right now. I'm thinking it's a good cart to work towards.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 10, 2013)

I have the extras on this cart also. It makes a difference with the extra C spring on the axel. I only thing that I don't have yet is the brakes. I think I'm going to order them also.


----------

